# The 10 year rule



## Cashout (Apr 5, 2013)

There is a theory in the psychology of human performance that, in the simplest terms, states that anyone who wishes to become exceptional at any given activity must dedicate 10 years of rigorous and designed practice to the mastery of the activity before they will approach a truly exceptional level of performance.

The bulk of the research has been done by one of my friends at Florida State University by the name of Anders Ericsson. 

If you are interested in exceptional human performance as I am you may want to read his research.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 5, 2013)

I just posted something similar about gaining weight naturally and how it takes TIME.  Funny though. I've been in my career for 10 years now and I'm actually getting bored now that I have mastered it.  Thinking about going back to school.


----------



## mattyice (Apr 5, 2013)

You could work and train for a lifetime and you will never master the skills of my trade... 
I am fortunate.


----------



## Cashout (Apr 5, 2013)

mattyice said:


> You could work and train for a lifetime and you will never master the skills of my trade...
> I am fortunate.



Who, may I ask, are the "experts" or the recognized "best" in your field? I would assume there are some and that they have achieved an exceptional level of mastery.


----------



## mattyice (Apr 5, 2013)

Hey cashout... Thanks for posting the shoulder thread. Sure there are experts in the industry... But they will all tell you they could never master all the skills... For the most there are just too many variables.  I agree with the 10 year rule.  I coached professional athletes years ago while I was a college athlete. I trained jr's to teens to professionals on several occasions and watched them develop.


----------



## Big Worm (Apr 5, 2013)

mattyice said:


> You could work and train for a lifetime and you will never master the skills of my trade...
> I am fortunate.



I didnt know a fluffer was considered a hard trade to master.


----------



## Santaklaus (Apr 5, 2013)

yes there are many ways to Fluff.. its an art


----------



## Jada (Apr 5, 2013)

Dorian is the man, that guy is a legend


----------



## PFM (Apr 5, 2013)

mattyice said:


> You could work and train for a lifetime and you will never master the skills of my trade...
> I am fortunate.



I looked up Delusional, as uneducated as I am I found a striking similarity.


----------



## Spongy (Apr 5, 2013)

what in the world are you talking about?



mattyice said:


> You could work and train for a lifetime and you will never master the skills of my trade...
> I am fortunate.


----------



## Cashout (Apr 5, 2013)

mattyice said:


> Hey cashout... Thanks for posting the shoulder thread. Sure there are experts in the industry... *But they will all tell you they could never master all the skills...* For the most there are just too many variables.  I agree with the 10 year rule.  I coached professional athletes years ago while I was a college athlete. I trained jr's to teens to professionals on several occasions and watched them develop.



You missed the point entirely. It is not about mastering "all the skills" or how many variables exist in a given discipline. It is about master enough of the skills to allow one to perform at a level in excess of what the others engaged in the activity are capable.


----------



## oldskool954 (Apr 5, 2013)

I'd say that is an accurate amount of time to master a skill or activity. I would definately consider myself a master in my trade. I've been in my career 11 years and I feel that I have sharpened myself in enough aspects and am able to perform on a higher level  than 99% of the people I've worked with. Not that I know everything there is just way to much to know in my industry not only due to ever changing technology but also because there are many different trades and science and physics involved in my line of work. But for the last 11 years I've completely dedicated myself to being the best I could be. Which has extended past the normal 8 hours every single day in those 11 years. I would definitely agree 10 years is an accurate time frame at least in my case.


----------



## mattyice (Apr 5, 2013)

Cashout said:


> You missed the point entirely. It is not about mastering "all the skills" or how many variables exist in a given discipline. It is about master enough of the skills to allow one to perform at a level in excess of what the others engaged in the activity are capable.



I get it... I do.  I guess we have different opinions. I work with a "master" tradesman everyday and he'd be the first to tell you he doesnt know or is not able to do 75% of the skills necessary to perform the same job in a different environment. So in my trade would have to be very specific...which would disregard mastery.


----------



## mattyice (Apr 5, 2013)

PFM said:


> I looked up Delusional, as uneducated as I am I found a striking similarity.



Pfm... You can go back to school.  You're never to old... there were pleny of folks in the twilight years when I was going to college. Good luck!


----------



## mattyice (Apr 5, 2013)

........
.........


----------



## mattyice (Apr 5, 2013)

Big Worm said:


> I didnt know a fluffer was considered a hard trade to master.



You should ask your mom or your sister.


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 5, 2013)

Error. Error


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 5, 2013)

mattyice said:


> You should ask your mom or your sister.



Really you got to resort to mom jokes? How old are you? If you can't have fun don't participate here. He clearly was messing with you. Take a joke bro.


----------



## Big Worm (Apr 5, 2013)

mattyice said:


> You should ask your mom or your sister.



LOL


----------



## Cashout (Apr 5, 2013)

I don't think we have different opinions. Again, based on your comments, I think you are being intentionally obtuse. 



mattyice said:


> I get it... I do.  I guess we have different opinions. I work with a "master" tradesman everyday and he'd be the first to tell you he doesnt know or is not able to do 75% of the skills necessary to perform the same job in a different environment. So in my trade would have to be very specific...which would disregard mastery.


----------



## Hero Swole (Apr 5, 2013)

"The way to learn to do things is to do things. The way to learn a trade is to work at it. Success teaches how to succeed. Begin with the determination to succeed, and the work is half done already." - Mark Twain


----------



## trim (Apr 5, 2013)

It might be my reading comprehension skills lacking a little, but I missed what your profession was mattyice.


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Apr 5, 2013)

He never mentioned it, Im wondering what it is too. I wish I was cool enough to read all these big words ya'll are throwing at each other....Its all good, Ive mastered the art of Claims Processing in just 5 years, I WIN.


----------



## Cashout (Apr 5, 2013)

Hockeyplaya18 said:


> He never mentioned it, Im wondering what it is too. *I wish I was cool enough to read all these big words ya'll are throwing at each other*....Its all good, Ive mastered the art of Claims Processing in just 5 years, I WIN.



It took me about 10 years so I'd say give it 10 years or so.....OKAY that was a joke so this is the obligatory joke disclaimer for anyone who might interpret my comment as something other than a joke.


----------



## ken Sass (Apr 5, 2013)

i grew up raising and training horses. a old cowboy friend of mine once said it takes 10 years to learn how to train a horse, and nothing made a better cowboy or a horse than time in the saddle. don't know if this relates.


----------



## don draco (Apr 5, 2013)

I've also read that it takes approximately 10,000 hours of dedication to something / research to become an expert at it.  Not sure if these two ideas are related.. but thanks for the post. Interesting stuff.


----------



## mattyice (Apr 5, 2013)

Cashout said:


> I don't think we have different opinions. Again, based on your comments, I think you are being intentionally obtuse.



Hey cash... liken it to guitar... of which I have devoted many years practicing and studying.  There are many styles of guitar a student can pursue and perhaps master... but master the guitar will never happen.  The greatest players in the history of our world sill tell you this also. I can play blues and jazz fusion with any muzician in the world...bluegrass, jazz, country...forget it. Those styles still fall under the "mastery" of the instrument.


----------



## Cashout (Apr 6, 2013)

Okay, I know you are brighter than your comment indicates so surely, you don't need me to tell that one does not have to master all styles of an activity to be a master of one style. 

Now, I have to assume you are simply trying to be argumentative. As such, I'm done with you. 





mattyice said:


> Hey cash... liken it to guitar... of which I have devoted many years practicing and studying.  There are many styles of guitar a student can pursue and perhaps master... but master the guitar will never happen.  The greatest players in the history of our world sill tell you this also. I can play blues and jazz fusion with any muzician in the world...bluegrass, jazz, country...forget it. Those styles still fall under the "mastery" of the instrument.


----------



## mattyice (Apr 6, 2013)

What?? Ok man... Im not arguing.  To master a subject requires proficiency of all forms.  In many crafts that is just not possible.  Miles Davis was just scratching the surface of his mastery  of  instrument and arrangements...he was no self proclaimed master.  Anyhoo... I stated I agree with the 10 year rule.  Thanks for the reply.


----------



## AndroSport (Apr 6, 2013)

mattyice said:


> What?? Ok man... Im not arguing.  To master a subject requires proficiency of all forms.  In many crafts that is just not possible.  Miles Davis was just scratching the surface of his mastery  of  instrument and arrangements...he was no self proclaimed master.  Anyhoo... I stated I agree with the 10 year rule.  Thanks for the reply.



Bro i know its hard for you hardcore super liberals but if you will quit trying to find backhanded ways to tell others they are "slightly wrong" and that essentially you know more than them you will make a lot more friends here...

BTW: My cousin is a famous music producer and I have met plenty of guitarists that he worked with who can play anything you put in front of them. Just sayin...


----------

